# Number of female bettas in a 14g hex?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Today Erica purchased a beautiful pale female Betta that when brought home, really colored up and is active! 

We were wondering, how many could be put safely together in a 14g? I thought they had somewhat of a "pecking order", so more than two would be needed. 

Right now the tank only contains 4 Long Fin Zebra Danios (plan on 2-3 more). I'd like to buy, more like rescue, a couple more female Bettas. No plans for a male, ever.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have had 4 in a 10 galon before without any problems. The 4 female bettas with a couple of neon tetras. So maybe 5 for your 14 gallon?

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good. Maybe I'll run back to Petco today and get that lovely red one I liked.

Thanks John!


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I've found they can be very nippy when kept in a pair--I'd go for three and let them sort out the heirarchy. I've also heard that females who are raised together will do much better. They can be almost as nasty as the males, though personally I like them better than the boys. So much personality!


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Just one quick caveat that might be helpful. Many of the tanks "female" bettas I see at any number of different stores include a percentage of young, short-finned males. Petco, Petsmart, local fish store, take your pick... As long as you take time to look and select only females, there will be no problems. Good luck.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

abnormalsanon said:


> So much personality!


So I've noticed. She kind of sits on the bottom and will sometimes come up to "play" with the Zebras. She'll chase one around and then the other three will chase her. It's quite fun to watch. Right now she is hanging out underneath a lot of floating Water Sprite. Probably resting for the next bout of fun.

Thanks for the advice Erik. That thought never crossed my mind.

I just hate seeing the little guys in those stupid plastic containers. The current one was so pale and lifeless. Her fins before were a pale blue and now are a vibrant blue with a lovely light rose body.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

erik Loza said:


> Just one quick caveat that might be helpful. Many of the tanks "female" bettas I see at any number of different stores include a percentage of young, short-finned males. Petco, Petsmart, local fish store, take your pick... As long as you take time to look and select only females, there will be no problems. Good luck.


That's exactly what I was going to say. I hear it's becoming more and more common for them to toss the male round-tail/short tails in and call them females, so you have to really watch what you're getting. It's not easy to tell them apart either.
If you hold the containers side by side next to a male in the store and you see flaring from the supposed female, you might want to think twice.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Well I guess female Bettas and long fin Danios are not a good mix.

Came home last night to find the Betta and two Danios dead. Both Danios had their tails severely reduced (were not that way when I left for 2 days), the Betta showed no signs of attack, disease, or abuse.

Also lost a ghost shrimp and a Neon (seperate tanks than the other fish lost). Crazy weekend...


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Burks said:


> Well I guess female Bettas and long fin Danios are not a good mix.
> 
> Came home last night to find the Betta and two Danios dead. Both Danios had their tails severely reduced (were not that way when I left for 2 days), the Betta showed no signs of attack, disease, or abuse.
> 
> Also lost a ghost shrimp and a Neon (seperate tanks than the other fish lost). Crazy weekend...


Sound like you got a young male betta. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

erik Loza said:


> Sound like you got a young male betta. Sorry to hear about that.


Quite possible. Knowing my luck for choosing fish, it could have been a female with a _very bad_ temper. Lesson learned. I didn't even bother saving the fish to return. It would cost more in gas to return the fish then it cost ($2.50 for the Betta, think my return on the Danios ran out). What I don't understand if the Betta also dieing. Just checked the water parameters with 0 ammonia, nitrite, and a pH of 7.2. Nothing out of whack.

I learned yet another dirty little trick of the fish stores.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I have raised Bettas since 2000. I have noticed several times when I have my females in a grow out tank that they will fight. 

Never put a Betta with a long-finned fish. It will nip the fins and fight.

If you want to make sure you are getting a female and not a short finned male just look for the oviposture (egg tube) on the female. And if I remember correctly the short finned males anal fin is more rounded than pointed like the longer fin version.


----------

